# 4 sale ocean kayak big game prowler



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

*SOLD 
*For sale Ocean Kayak Big Game Prowler, YELLOW in color. Makes a perfect Christmas gift. Bought about three years ago and hardly used. This is the BIG BOY kayak, will hold up to 600lbs. Its wider and more stable than most on the market. Included is all the accessories, some have never even been even taken out of the package.

Included: 
Harmony anchor kit
Paddle Clip kit
Flush mount rod holder
Ocean Kayak 2 med and 2 lrg scuppers
Surf to Summit GTS Pro Molded Foam Kayak Seat (super thick and comfy)
Bending Branches Slice Carbon Fiber Paddle
Kayak cart from Academy. 
Wooden wall mount kayak hanger
All total new was about $1485,
For sale for $850
This is the perfect set up for someone to get into kayak fishing, or step up to a bigger better Yak.
If interested call Shawn at 850-512-7543


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

bump with pics


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Man that is a nice ride. I wish Santa could get me that for Christmas.


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

:whistling:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

great deal especially with all those extras!


----------

